# Bottling 1 gallon batches



## Wild Duk (Dec 10, 2009)

How do you guys do it....It seems you would loose a lot of liquid if you used the standard bottling bucket....


----------



## vcasey (Dec 10, 2009)

I bottle straight from the carboy using a short siphon (like the mini auto for 1 gal jugs) and a spring filler. Or if I am feeling really lazy, I'll just pour straight into the bottles.
VC


----------



## cpfan (Dec 10, 2009)

Personally I don't use a bottling bucket for anything. The standard where I learned to make wine is a siphon and bottling wand.


I have only done one gallon batches twice. Both times I used an auto-siphon and a bottling wand. No excessive loss of wine that I recall.


Steve


----------



## xanxer82 (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm about to bottle my first 1 gallon batch in a couple of weeks.
I plan on ordering the mini autosiphon and bottling how I normally do.
From the carboy using the bottling wand.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 10, 2009)

One thing you guys might want to check, especially you Dan is if your normal auto-siphon will fit in the gallon jugs. I assumed that only the small ones do. I even had my local home brew store owner tell me that I needed to get the small one when I went to buy a new tallone. I vaguely remembered someone telling me a few months ago that the autosiphons had been resized for them to fit in the gallons. I told her that and she said, "Oh no, only the small ones will." I said humor me and let's try a new one in a gallon- so we did. The new auto-siphons fit perfectly in the gallon jugs. Now if we can just get the makers of the wine thiefs to fit in the gallons we will be all se.


----------



## vcasey (Dec 10, 2009)

I use a stainless steel baster or a glass wine thief like thishttp://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=5454 (sorry no picture) for my gallon car-babies. I did try using my regular auto siphon for the gallon jugs but it was just too long and cumbersome to work for me so I bought the smaller one and its been well used. The larger one will fit but its pretty easy to tip over the jug. 
VC


----------



## xanxer82 (Dec 10, 2009)

I tried to use my autosiphon in my 1 gallon jug when I racked off the lees last week. It didn't fit sadly. 
I use the Carlos Rossi Jugs for my 1 gallon.


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Dec 10, 2009)

The other problem with the longer racking canes is that, if you are tilting the carboy at all (as I tend to do to increase the amount of wine I can get to), there is an increased chance for it tipping over as the liquid drains out. Don't ask how I found that out.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 10, 2009)

I have the 3/8" auto siphon and it fits all my 1 gallon jugs and 3 liter also. This is not the 1 gallon special auto siphon. Some of you might have the 1/2" auto siphon and that would be a problem.


----------



## JimCook (Dec 10, 2009)

Fritz - I can't believe you actually bottle it. I think there was a picture here of Waldo tossing back the whole gallon with a big grin on his face.






- Jim


----------



## Joanie (Dec 10, 2009)

Hehe That is sooo Waldo!!


----------



## pelican (Dec 10, 2009)

actually there is a mini auto siphon sized "just right" for 1 gallon jugs - 

<table ="Catalog" id="products" width="100%" align="center" border="1" bordercolor="#000000" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0"><t><tr><td ="table" width="2%" align="default"><div align="center">4872 </td>
<td width="5%"><div align="center">



</td>
<td width="20%">

3/8 inch Mini Auto-Siphon for One Gallon Jugs
</td>
<td width="2%"><div align="right">$8.99</td>
<td width="2%"><div align="right">$8.99 </td>
<td width="5%">
</td></tr></t></table>


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Dec 11, 2009)

Yes, I've been using that ever since "the incident" ...


----------



## vcasey (Dec 11, 2009)

That is the one I use as well, for the same reasons



. I was fortunate that I did not lose any wine, but did have to wait for the lees to resettle.
VC


----------



## Goodfella (Dec 17, 2009)

tuff to resist the urge to just get a funnel and go to town...


----------



## vcasey (Dec 17, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> tuff to resist the urge to just get a funnel and go to town...



And so much easier to set up and clean!
VC


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Dec 17, 2009)

Didn't Waldo have a way of using a large wine thief as a giant straw?


----------



## hartm (Jan 1, 2010)

I just bottled a one gal batch of mead yesterday. I used a small autosiphon (It fits into the Carlos Rossi Jugs (I use them too)). I siphoned into another 1 gal jug since I needed to rack away from some hefty sediment. Then I bottled using the same autosiphon and the same racking cane. I needed to rig the tubing by sliding one size inside of the other. With a clamp it worked just fine.


----------

